# Birth Control Pills + Pulling Out or Not



## euphoria

I have a question... its been on my mind for awhile, but I don't have anyone I can comfortably ask. 

So Ive been dating this dude for about a month, and we've had sex almost every day a couple times a day during that month. We used condoms for the first couple times then decided we didn't need to use them anymore cuz we're both clean and I'm on the pill. Ive been on birth control pills for about 10 years, Ive taken a few breaks from it during that time but I've been on it nonstop for at least the past year or so. When we have sex he always blows up inside me, I never told him to stop doing that even though I think about it often, cuz honestly I really like it when he does it. But does it increase the change of pregnancy, even though I'm on the pill? Any other boyfriend Ive had in the past has always pulled out, plus I was on birth control. This didn't worry me a bit. I take my pills at the same time every night, give or take 30 minutes sometimes. I guess him cumming inside of me just has me concerned because Ive never done this with anyone before. Is that something that other people do too? I don't really have a girlfriend to ask about this kind of stuff. 

I feel really nauseated this morning, but of course that's probably just worry. 

Help?


----------



## SM0K3Y

I've had plenty of girls that I've came in (my buddies used to call me the "Bare Back Bandit") and I won't get into numbers but it's more than I can count on two hands. always made sure they were on birth control and never had a problem

--BUT--

Birth control is not the be all end all. I've known 2 girls who have gotten pregnant on birth control. 1 girl I'm not 100% sure if she was lying or not since she 'wanted' to get pregnant but her boyfriend didn't, and the other one I'm 100% sure she was steadily taking the pill.

Condoms have the highest percentage of working as far as a contraceptive goes. I have (riskily) came in all girls on birth control. I have had no pregnancies and no scares. Be aware though, that the pill is only something like 99.3% effective, meaning YES you can still get pregnant on it. I would say you are pretty safe with him ejaculating in you, but I can't safely tell you that "No you will not get pregnant" - the chances are very slim, but there still are those chances. Nothing is 100%, and if you are worried about pregnancy pulling out would surely help since his swimmers won't actually be in you (there will be a few due to "pre-cum")

Will you get pregnant on birth control? - Not Likely
Will pulling out help your chances of *not* getting pregnant? - I would say yes definitely
Is birth control (in any form) sure fire way to control pregnancy? - definitely not....


----------



## neoblazing

It is possible to get pregnant on the pill my friend conceive all her boys that way but if you haven't missed a pill or taken  it later then 30 minutes I wouldn't worry, that beening said if you are concerned whether you might be do a pregnancy test (if your not will just give you peace of mind). Though I think you just haven't gotten used to guys cumming inside you it will take time if you persevere and remember if you truly want to be sure consult your doctor or health expert.


----------



## Pagey

With my ex, I was on the pill, we didn't use condoms and he always came inside of me, never got pregnant or had any problems.


----------



## euphoria

Okay, thanks for the responses so far guys. But let me clarify... I KNOW that you can still get pregnant while on the pill. I've heard of it happening, I know that it's not 100% protection against pregnancy. 

*My question is.... if I'm taking birth control pills correctly, is there a huge difference in pregnancy risk factor between the guy pulling out or cumming inside of me? *




edit... thanks Pagey, I am just looking to see if this is what other people do commonly. I don't have a 'close' girl friend who I can ask about this sort of thing really. I just didn't know if it was something that was assumed or not.


----------



## shishigami

euphoria said:


> *My question is.... if I'm taking birth control pills correctly, is there a huge difference in pregnancy risk factor between the guy pulling out or cumming inside of me? *



Yes. If he pulls out correctly there should be no risk. No sperm no baby.


----------



## sockpuppet

dfdsf


----------



## llama112

Yeah, it's a lot safer to pull out AND be on birth control.  By how much?  I don't have stats, but I'm sure you could Google some.
I'm in a serious relationship and I use birth control pill and condoms.  Every time.  I just can't do the risk.


----------



## Lysis

euphoria said:


> I have a question... its been on my mind for awhile, but I don't have anyone I can comfortably ask.
> 
> So Ive been dating this dude for about a month, and we've had sex almost every day a couple times a day during that month. We used condoms for the first couple times then decided we didn't need to use them anymore cuz we're both clean and I'm on the pill. Ive been on birth control pills for about 10 years, Ive taken a few breaks from it during that time but I've been on it nonstop for at least the past year or so. When we have sex he always blows up inside me, I never told him to stop doing that even though I think about it often, cuz honestly I really like it when he does it. But does it increase the change of pregnancy, even though I'm on the pill? Any other boyfriend Ive had in the past has always pulled out, plus I was on birth control. This didn't worry me a bit. I take my pills at the same time every night, give or take 30 minutes sometimes. I guess him cumming inside of me just has me concerned because Ive never done this with anyone before. Is that something that other people do too? I don't really have a girlfriend to ask about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I feel really nauseated this morning, but of course that's probably just worry.
> 
> Help?



I've been on and off too for about 20 years, and as long as I take it regularly, I have never ever had a scare while on it. The only time I had an accident at age 20 was when i went off of it and tried a diaphragm. It was horrible. Stick with the pill and you're fine. Check out the ring if the pill is too much of a chore to remember. I've done the pill, the patch and the ring and the ring was freakin awesome.


----------



## SM0K3Y

euphoria said:


> *My question is.... if I'm taking birth control pills correctly, is there a huge difference in pregnancy risk factor between the guy pulling out or cumming inside of me? *



Yes it will reduce the chances even more. I'm not saying that you _*would*_ still get pregnant if he came in you, but yes it would reduce the risk even further. By what percentage I'm unsure, but yea it would help.



shishigami said:


> Yes. If he pulls out correctly there should be no risk. No sperm no baby.



LOL! Wish that was true. Read up on how effective the pull out method is by itself --- it has a 31% failure rate, meaning 1 out of 3 people who use just the "Pull out method" end up pregnant. If you had 3 girls, 2 would be safe from pregnancy, the 3rd would end up pregnant.

The problem with the pullout method is there is still precum (could be a ton of precum also...) that still cums during sex. While it may be a miniscule amount (very little) it is STILL enough for someone to get pregnant.

I will say this Euphoria -

I don't believe that even if he came in you, that you would get pregnant. I've been with my fiance for 5+ years and she's been on the pill and we both have very high libido's. She got pregnant the first time we had sex (I busted in her) and she wasn't on birth control. So I know both her and I are VERY fertile. After she got on birth control we never used a condom once, and we've had sex some days up to 5x a day and every day of the month. She still has not gotten pregnant since.

While the risk you run is very little even if he does bust in you, if you wanted to be safe, yes pulling out would greatly reduce the risks even more. By what percentage I really can't say since it varies and no one knows how much precum will be ejaculated before orgasm. Yes it will help ensure you don't get pregnant. And the birth control will also allow him to bust in you every once in awhile as a treat.

That's the best it can be put. Good luck. And make sure you don't keep focusing on the ending and worrying about it - Enjoy sex from the minute the foreplay starts.

Have fun!! 

**edit**



Lysis said:


> Check out the ring if the pill is too much of a chore to remember. I've done the pill, the patch and the ring and the ring was freakin awesome.



The patch worked for my girlfriend - ALSO THE DEPO SHOT!!! It is a shot that lasts for 3 to 6 months and you never have to worry about forgetting it. My girlfriend used it and she loved it. It did add a few pounds though (all birth control does) so just something to keep in mind.

But I wanted to comment on lysis' post specifically regarding the ring - if your boyfriend has girth to his penis (thickness) the ring may end up being uncomfortable. My girlfriend used the ring for awhile and I didn't like it. Some other friends had girlfriends that used it and they said that it came out during hard sex and ended up around their penis. When my girlfriend used it, and it slid down, since my penis is thicker it actually hurt her b/c I kept pushing it back up into weird positions inside of her. Also it squeeze my head one time (not kidding) and it hurt. It's pretty uncomfortable for some guys, others dont mind it.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Lysis

True dat. You really have to make sure you push the ring up there behind the bone. When you put it in, the top of the ring lays above the bone (a girl would know what I'm talking about..that bone you feel if you put a finger in there and curl it up). If you don't do it right, it will come out.

The only reason I didn't (or won't) do depo is because of the weight gain. I've had people tell me they gained a lot of weight.


----------



## queenbee1127

Euphoria - I'm in the same position as you. I've been on the pill solidly for almost four years now, and I take it correctly. I have sex with my boyfriend regularly, and he always cums inside me. At this point, I think he'd be a little put off if I all of a sudden didn't let him.  My point - I've never had any problems, or any scares even. 

Hormonal birth control, when taken correctly, prevents the ovary from releasing an egg, which would then have to be fertilized to result in a pregnancy. Thus, if you are taking it correctly and your body is not releasing eggs into your fallopian tubes, it doesn't matter whether he comes in you or not, because there is no egg to fertilize. As everyone else said, it's not 100% positive, but that's just the chance you're taking having sex - it's not so much a matter of whether you let him cum inside you or not.


----------



## Serotonin101

Lysis said:


> True dat. You really have to make sure you push the ring up there behind the bone. When you put it in, the top of the ring lays above the bone (a girl would know what I'm talking about..that bone you feel if you put a finger in there and curl it up). If you don't do it right, it will come out.


Would that be the pelvic bone located near the G spot on females?  Just curious as I personally don't trust my female partner with taking the pill (she's forgetful) and would recommend something that doesn't require constant attention (depo shot sounds like the ideal thing, but she said she didn't like it before due to weight gain).


----------



## euphoria

Thanks for all the advice guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## purplefirefly

I have been on the pill for over 10 years now (Yaz for the last probably 5 or 6 years or so now) and I have never had an issue with pregnancy. If you take it as directed then there is little chance of getting pregnant. I suppose that pulling out would decrease your chances but it's still never going to be 100%, and birth control already prevents pregnancy in the high 90% range. Just keep taking it exactly as it is prescribed and you shouldn't have any issues. I do know one woman (one of my best friends) who got pregnant with her twins while she was on birth control but I believe she had some hormone issues to begin with which is what caused her to get pregnant.

IIRC, there isn't any conclusive evidence that pre cum actually contains sperm, so it's unknown as to whether or not pre cum can cause a woman to get pregnant.


----------



## Lysis

Serotonin101 said:


> Would that be the pelvic bone located near the G spot on females?  Just curious as I personally don't trust my female partner with taking the pill (she's forgetful) and would recommend something that doesn't require constant attention (depo shot sounds like the ideal thing, but she said she didn't like it before due to weight gain).



Yes, you can feel it if you push your finger in there palms facing up and curl your finger. It needs to be pushed up there so it lodges above the bone. The ring was really a godsend for me, because I would forget the pill and if I had to double up, it would make me very nauseous.


----------



## Serotonin101

Thank you lysis. Sero is too young and unstable to be a daddy right now  though i look forward to having a child once i can give them everything


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

SM0K3Y said:


> Will you get pregnant on birth control? - Not Likely
> Will pulling out help your chances of *not* getting pregnant? - I would say yes definitely
> Is birth control (in any form) sure fire way to control pregnancy? - definitely not....


pretty much -

If you don't wanna get pregnant don't have sex.

That being said, the rhythm method is very effectivvve and so is the contraceptive pill (as long as you know what can/will reduce it's efficacy and avoids these shenanigans), so get fucking and get all that cum up inside you! 

Pulling out will change the odds by such a minute fraction, it's probably not worth the effort.


----------



## DooMMooD

Its only 99.9% effective. It says so on the package.  that should tell you all you  need to know...

I used to do this btw with my ex.  Its awesome but a baby is definitely possible

I would say it will change it by "more than a tiny fraction".  If its already at 99.9% unlikely and then theres only 1 sperm cell in there versus billions, comeon.  Definitely smarter lol although I will admit I did the unsmart thing just about every time.


----------



## BearsFan

I just wanted to say thanks to you guys for being so detailed here. Months later it's still helping people. Me within the last hour, to be specific. I am pretty sure I have my answer but I'd like to tailor my question a bit.

I'm very recently 20 and I've been on the pill since I was 17. I'm very regular about it, taking it at within an hour every night. I've been with my boyfriend for a good while now but he's always been hard to please and prefers oral to sex (sorry to be graphic). We had a really rough year last year and so our intimacy declined. I just saw him earlier today for the first time in a month and things got intimate. I was pretty surprised, and even more surprised that he came in me, which he has never done before. Now I just asked him to pull out to be safe in the future, but I'm on day 11 of 28-Day Ortho-Tricyclen and I'm quite worried because like I said, he has never come in me and he's the only guy I've ever been with. I have the option to go get Plan B since the incident is very recent and I'm wondering whether that's overreacting or not. I'm very focused on school and am in no position to accidentally get pregnant. I would rather be overly safe than pregnant and I know females tend to be most fertile in the middle of their cycles and that the pill isn't 100% effective.

I really appreciate having people with experience to ask. My girlfriends don't have experience with this and seeing as they're friends with my boyfriend, it would be awkward. So thank you.


----------



## Lysis

Well, Plan B will kinda ruin your cycle, but I would to be safe. 11 days beginning a cycle, correct? That's a little bit in that no-no zone, so I think I would go get Plan B to be safe. Don't take the pill when you take it. I tried that because I only had 1 ring left and didn't want to go to the gyno, and damn it made me sooo sick. Just do Plan B, get period, and then go back to taking the next cycle of pills.


----------



## rangrz

*Transformer whine as rangrz switches on an electron accelerator with a tungsten target to produce bremstrahlung xrays* Or, for only $129.99, you can sit comfortably in this chair for 15 minutes and never worry about pregnancy again!

Warning: Side effects may include skin irritation, vomiting, hair loss, bone marrow suppression, cancer and death. Ask your accountant if ster-i-ray is right for you.


----------



## BearsFan

It's a 28 day package, the last 7 being the sugar pills, and I'm on the 11th day of them. I have always been meticulous about my timing but I would rather be safe than sorry in this instance, I agree. There's too much on the line. It was never a precaution I had to take but definitely will in the future!!!!


----------



## matt2012

The chance of pregnancy while on birth control is very small. it does happen but for most the pill is just as effective as condoms fo preventing pregnancy if taken coeertly. I have been with the sam woman for 12 years, married to her for 5. she has been on the pill since before I met her. never used a comdom in my life...still baby free.

if you want you man to cum out side just ask I am sure he would oblige.


side note: I would acctually like to try sex with a condom to see what the difference is...


----------



## Pagey

^The pill's actually considerably more effective than condoms, it's something like 99.99% effective. If you never forget it there's really no way you're gonna end up pregnant.


----------



## wizekrak

The pill with 'perfect use' is 99.9% effective, that means taking it at the exact same time every day and never missing a day. its 95% effective with 'typical use' which isn't clearly defined, but is anything less than perfect use. Condoms are 95% or less. Basically the effectiveness rate is the number of pregnancies per 100 users within the first year of use. The pill works 2 ways, first is it prevents ovulation, second is that it thickens the cervical mucous to make it harder for sperm to move in to the uterus through the cervix.

Be aware that certain medication can decrease the efficacy of the pill, especially antibiotics. Also smoking while on the pill greatly increases your chance of stroke and clotting disorders.


----------



## ebola?

From the following data (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_birth_control_methods), the expected chance of pregnancy per year with perfect use of hormonal oral contraceptives should be .3 percent.  The expected chance of pregnancy just pulling out should be 27 percent (I'm sorry..."perfect use" of "pulling out" as a method is just utopian).  So your chance of avoiding pregnancy each year using the pill alone is 99.7%.  Your chance of avoiding pregnancy each year combining the methods is 99.919%.  Does this difference matter to you?

More importantly, can you live with either level of risk?  Regardless, what is your plan in the case of failure?  You and your partner need to discuss this...

This is methodologically flawed, though, as people tend to fuck up at taking the pill and differ in frequency of sex.  But it's a good rough guide...

Oh...and as a baseline, your chance of pregnancy just doing nothing is 85%.



			
				smokey said:
			
		

> Condoms have the highest percentage of working as far as a contraceptive goes.



Nope, not by a long shot.  Condoms are less effective than all hormonal contraceptives and IUDs.

ebola


----------



## Medchic

Bears: what ever happened?
I'm also on ortho tri cyclen lo and had the same issue on day 11 of my pack.
The reason we are on BCP's is to prevent ovulation ... So not to get pregnant, so be rest assured that there is no "bad days" or better days. On the very slim chance that you do ovulate (my sister has been on an IUD for 3 years and recently had some pain.. Her OB did some tests and confirmed she was ovulating!)
However.. Birth Control pills (our is "combined" and hers is progestin only) also prevent pregnancy in other ways including the thickening of the mucus membrane that makes it (close to) impossible for the sperm to
Attach itself.
You CAN take plan B but it would probably give you unwanted side effects. If you ever DO decide to take EC (plan b) PLEASE do not follow some of the suggestions I've seen on here.. They have no idea what they are talking about! I'm a medical student right now and some boards really tick me off because some people giving advice are so wrong!!
If you really need to know something.. See your doctor!
Anyways: if deciding to take plan b while your on OTC lo, take your next BC pill like usual, on time.
I personally feel as if it isn't needed, your just getting a big dose of more hormones which your current BCP's  are already doing that job.
Less than 1 girl of 100 in a year will get pregnant when on BCP's 
Those that get pregnant usually do for one of 3 reasons:
They are not taking the pills as directed (missed etc)
They are taking meds that interact and reduce effectiveness (ie: antibiotics)
They have had gastric issues: thrown up within 30 mins of taking the pill.
Another pet peeve of mine are those that say the pill is not effective until 30 days. The pill if taken within 72 hours of your first day of mensus (period) protects you day one! The TMax is 2 hours on these pills and the half life is about 7 days before its out of your system (which is why your protected during your placebo pills the last week)


----------



## Whitechick

*Alesses and didn't pull out*

So I've been on alesses for 3 months now. This is my fourth month. The last day of my period was saturday night when I took my first pill. Last night (Sunday) my boyfriend didn't pull out and he went in me. I push as much out as I could but I'm really not sure if the pill will help. I took my second pill last night. Help please. I'm 16 as well.


----------



## verso

Looks like it has already been covered, but uh...

Yes, by pulling out (done correctly) in conjunction with taking the pill (also done correctly), the chance of pregnancy should be reduced even more so than if you had implemented just one or the other.

Believe it or not, "pulling out" can be surprisingly effective; and I don't want to give anyone here the impression that it's as effective as using condoms or taking the pill, because it's not, but it's more effective than one might originally think, certainly more effective than I had first imagined -- something like 85% effective? Those odds aren't too, too bad...


----------



## ebola?

> reduced even more



That is, just barely at all (a marginal decrease in risk of .22 percent entails that you will on average produce one fewer children every 454 years).



> Those odds aren't too, too bad...



I would find an annual risk of accidental pregnancy of 27 percent (no one could be rigorous in technique over the course of a whole year) intolerable unless I sorta wanted kids.

ebola


----------



## Spoo

Prescribed birth control is remarkably effective.  You dont need to take our word for it.  Wikipedia summarizes and the references link studies on its effectiveness to be about as reliable or more than a condom.  Happy trails.  


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_birth_control_methods


----------



## deathlol

Just have your fun and try not to worry. Worst comes to worst, he'll have to shell out a few hundred for an abortion. If you live in Canada, it's free. I think the fun and pleasure, not to mention connection of him finishing inside of you is far worth it.


----------



## Whitechick

Thanks all of you! Really and truly appreciate it. I'm sure others with the same paranoia do as well.


----------



## verso

ebola? said:


> That is, just barely at all (a marginal decrease in risk of .22 percent entails that you will on average produce one fewer children every 454 years).



I'm not sure I understand; If you have two dice, each one with 50 sides, and each one representing a form of contraception -- the first being the pill, and the second pulling-out -- and then you roll each one, needing to hit the number 1 on the first and either a 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6 on the second in order for pregnancy to occur... isn't that far more unlikely to occur than merely rolling just one die and hitting the number 1? This is how I think of things sometimes... I'm sure that there's a really simple mathematical formula one could use (and you probably used) to come up with the actual numbers, but, y'know, math has never been my strong suit so forgive me.

EDIT: OK I think I understand now, and it would appear that you're correct. By using condoms or the pill in conjunction with pulling out, you're not much better off than had you simply taken the pill or used a condom. I would have thought that the chance of pregnancy occurring would be further reduced quite drastically by using two forms of contraception, but I guess when one form is already incredibly efficient, well, you can't really do too much better.




ebola? said:


> I would find an annual risk of accidental pregnancy of 27 percent (no one could be rigorous in technique over the course of a whole year) intolerable unless I sorta wanted kids.



Right. Which is why I very simply said that pulling out was more effective than one might think, albeit not nearly as effective as the pill or condoms. I wasn't implying that pulling out would be something I would consider using as a primary means of birth control. It's simply more effective than one might think. Is that not a fair statement?

But maybe I'm wrong on that point, too; maybe your estimation of its effectiveness, before learning its actual effectiveness, was right on the money. And maybe it's _not_ more effective than one might originally think, and maybe it's only me. But I would have thought that pulling out's effectiveness would be something more like 30 or 40%, not ~85% ...


----------



## versd

Usually pulled out, just for the peace of mind, but when the occasion suited, stayed in. I know people on the pill who had kids, and people who were the most irresponsible about birth control being completely fine. 

comes down to the luck of the draw really, but theres plenty you can do to put things in your favour. if you're uncomfortable with it, then tell the guy. like everything in a relationship, keeping things which upset you/affect you negatively to yourself will only breed into an issue much greater than its origin.


----------



## ebola?

> EDIT: OK I think I understand now, and it would appear that you're correct. By using condoms or the pill in conjunction with pulling out, you're not much better off than had you simply taken the pill or used a condom.



Right.  We multiply the probability of failure of the first method by the probability of failure of the second method to find the probability of failure of both.  If the probability of failure of the first method is already very small, then adding in a second method (of dubious reliability) will only improve that method a small amount.



> But I would have thought that pulling out's effectiveness would be something more like 30 or 40%, not ~85% ...



Heh...the 'rub', as it were, is that people are often not that great at pulling out. 

ebola


----------



## poopie

Pulling out just seems so...anti-climactic. (I'm following ebola?)

Safety first, though, of course.


----------



## pokes

I dated a guy for a year and a half, and I was not on birth control for most of the relationship. My pill was giving me acne and bad cramps, so I switched to natural BC; the rhythm method. I loved when my boyfriend would blow inside me, so I would track my schedule for the times of the month that I was totally infertile and I would tell him when he could come inside of me. I never got pregnant and I wasn't on birth control, so i would say even if you are on the pill know your cycle and follow the rhythm method!!


----------

